# busted basket



## tinears3938 (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm looking for a EVM 18B frame I had one crack on a Ebay sale


----------



## ship (Dec 19, 2003)

That's nice, what is it?


----------



## wolf825 (Dec 19, 2003)

ship said:


> That's nice, what is it?



Its the metal frame that holds the voice coil & speaker and houses the guts to a speaker...lots of cool names in speaker parts--basket, spider, surround, dust cap and so on. Most baskets have the heavy magnets--but there are a few that do not have the heavy magnets built in (Peavy for example has a few)...

-wolf


----------



## wolf825 (Dec 19, 2003)

tinears3938 said:


> I'm looking for a EVM 18B frame I had one crack on a Ebay sale



FWIW, A couple company's I have dealt with and who usually have parts for most speakers...

http://www.speakerrepair.com

http://www.usspeaker.com/homepage.htm

http://www.mwaspeakerparts.com/

Check with them and maybe one of them will have what you need... 

-wolf


----------



## tinears3938 (Dec 20, 2003)

thanks wolf 
Jeff


----------



## tinears3938 (Dec 20, 2003)

ship its also called a superstructure ( hope i spelled it right)


----------

